# Has anyone conceived while taking Vitex?



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I used Clomid to conceive my two youngest, but would like to find a more natural approach to inducting ovulation this time around. I'm wondering if anyone used to vitex to induce ovulation actually became pregnant on it?

Thanks!


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I have been on vitex since the end of January and have not really noticed a big difference in my cycles. This cycle I'm trying Soy Isoflavones on CD 3-7 to see if I can O earlier. It's supposed to work a lot like Clomid. I'm on CD 5, so it will be a couple of weeks before I can tell if it worked.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I guess it would depend on the reason why you don't ovulate. I never had great luck with Vitex. I took it for a couple years. I eventually conceived by taking clomid and vitex in the same cycle. I can't say the vitex really made a difference for sure.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I conceived our second after being on vitex for about 1 month. Started using it because my cycles were very irregular. Conceived her on our first time trying.
Been on it now for several years, and have had 1 miscarriage. I believe our fertility problems have to due with physical problems since my cancer surgery though, not the vitex.
Good luck!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have two vitex babies, well if this last one would ever vacate my uterus.







It has always worked very well for me, but it isn't for everyone. I've used it to induce ovulation and continued taking it until a pg occured.


----------



## octobher (Apr 19, 2009)

yes yes yes! after repeated miscarriages and finding out I had PCOS we had an appointment with the dr. and I was going to go on chlomid. I had been taking vitex for 3 weeks.....and I got pregnant AND she stuck! I plan on using vitex again when we try for our next this fall.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I did with my youngest dd. She was conceived right after a m/c, and I was so worried. I don't know if it was the vitex for sure that kept her sticky, but I will definitely use it again to TTC.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

It's great to hear so many success stories!

For those who conceived on Vitex, what type did you take (capsules or liquid), how much, and how often?

Thanks again!


----------



## starkyld (Aug 31, 2007)

I just started taking Vitex this week--I have mild PCOS and a slight luteal phase defect. Crossing my fingers and hoping it helps.

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Liquid (1:1 ratio) 1 mL 2-3 times a day.


----------



## AmeliaHirota (May 1, 2009)

Vitex is a great hormone balancer. It works through the Dopamine pathway and reduces excess prolactin, if prolactin is an issue. In published herbal studies in Europe, Vitex has been found to reduce premenstrual symptoms, reduce prolactin, and increase progesterone.

The recommended dosage for ground Vitex berries in a capsule is 1000 mg or less per day. It's very important to not take more than 1000 mg a day, as Vitex can promote prolactin production when taken in excess. With herbs, more is not necessarily better. Good luck to you!


----------

